# MURAL ON MY BIG BODY



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

I GOT THIS DONE FROM A DUDE HERE IN EL PASO, TX. HE'S A YOUNG DUDE FROM CHIHUAHUA, MEXICO. HE'S DONE A GREEN CAMARO THAT WAS RECENTLY ON THE COVER OF RIDES MAGAZINE. HE'S ALSO DONE A COUPLE OF MY FRIEND'S LO-LO'S AND A HOMEBOYS HARLEY. WATCHA THINK.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

shits nice i like :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*HOMIES GOT TALENT HOW MUCH  *_


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Sep 18 2008, 02:16 AM~11633091
> *shits nice i like :biggrin:
> *


THANX


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 18 2008, 04:47 AM~11633249
> *nice!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 THANX BRO


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 18 2008, 05:37 PM~11638062
> *HOMIES GOT TALENT HOW MUCH
> *


 5 BILLS HOMIE, THE PICS ACTUALLY DON'T DO IT NO JUSTICE. UP CLOSE IN PERSON LOOKS 100 TIMES BETTER. YOU SHOULD SEE THE DETAIL ON IT....IMMA TRY TO GET SOME CLOSE UP PICS, LETS SEE HOW THEY COME OUT.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Is that like a zombiefied Scarface or what?


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11638873
> *Is that like a zombiefied Scarface or what?
> *


ALL THAT MONEY AND ALL THAT COKE, PLUS HE HASN'T SLEPT IN DAYS, ANDA AMANESIDO EL WUEY


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

HERE'S THE CLOSE UP'S...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice work, to bad scarface is played out so bad.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:51 PM~11639789
> *Nice work, to bad scarface is played out so bad.
> *


THANX BRO, YEA I KNOW THERE'S ALOT OF RIDES WITH SCARFACE ON THEM, BUT WHAT I'VE MOSTLY SEEN ARE STICKERS ON WINDOWS OR MURALS THAT ARE ACTUALLY SCENES FROM THE MOVIE.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks very Dope..... 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE LOOKING TRUNK


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the kids talented


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

that shit is niceee! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

the creases and waves in the bills are crazy. :0 :0


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

THANX FOR ALL THE COMPLEMENTS....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 23 2008, 01:41 AM~11672569
> *THANX FOR ALL THE COMPLEMENTS....
> *


no compliments for you,their for the artist :uh: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 23 2008, 05:55 AM~11673424
> *no compliments for you,their for the artist :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: THAT'S WHAT I MEANT :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11639708
> *HERE'S THE CLOSE UP'S...
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## king-david (Aug 24, 2008)

That dude is a beast... I need to line up a few cars and fly old boy up to Pittsburgh for a few days....


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11687838
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANX!


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Sep 24 2008, 04:18 PM~11688472
> *That dude is a beast... I need to line up a few cars and fly old boy up to Pittsburgh for a few days....
> *


 HE MIGHT DO IT, BUT I HOPE YOU SPEAK SPANISH CUZ HE DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Sep 24 2008, 09:39 PM~11691747
> *looks good homie
> *


ORALE, THANX!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 24 2008, 08:31 PM~11691661
> *THANX!
> *


hey homie you coming to the nov. show in odessa?? maybe i can check it out in person :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 25 2008, 07:58 AM~11694397
> *hey homie you coming to the nov. show in odessa?? maybe i can check it out in person :biggrin:
> *


 DEFINETLY, MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 08:02 AM~11694429
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Sep 25 2008, 09:33 PM~11701887
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


THANX YO


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 07:53 AM~11694720
> *DEFINETLY, MAYBE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 10:53 AM~11694720
> *DEFINETLY, MAYBE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER PICS OF HIS WORK


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Oct 6 2008, 11:53 AM~11791771
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER PICS OF HIS WORK
> *


I'LL TRY TO GET SOME


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11639708
> *HERE'S THE CLOSE UP'S...
> 
> 
> ...



WoW fucken sick ass work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 05:43 PM~11638663
> *5 BILLS HOMIE, THE PICS ACTUALLY DON'T DO IT NO JUSTICE. UP CLOSE IN PERSON LOOKS 100 TIMES BETTER. YOU SHOULD SEE THE DETAIL ON IT....IMMA TRY TO GET SOME CLOSE UP PICS, LETS SEE HOW THEY COME OUT.
> *


As in 5 wit 2zeros or 3lol
(I'm assuming 3zeros)


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Oct 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11806222
> *As in 5 wit 2zeros or 3lol
> (I'm assuming 3zeros)
> *


5 BILLS MEANING 500.00 (5 G'S WOULD BE 5000.00) :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 6 2008, 08:49 PM~11797216
> *WoW fucken sick ass work homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 10:37 PM~11630926
> *I GOT THIS DONE FROM A DUDE HERE IN EL PASO, TX. HE'S A YOUNG DUDE FROM CHIHUAHUA, MEXICO. HE'S DONE A GREEN CAMARO THAT WAS RECENTLY ON THE COVER OF RIDES MAGAZINE. HE'S ALSO DONE A COUPLE OF MY FRIEND'S LO-LO'S AND A HOMEBOYS HARLEY.  WATCHA THINK.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you have any of the harley that belonged to Tequila, That's one bad bike :thumbsup:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Oct 7 2008, 07:34 PM~11806701
> *5 BILLS MEANING 500.00 (5 G'S WOULD BE 5000.00)  :biggrin:
> *


Orale
Just seemed like a decent price for 500!
Cuz u did say 5 bills! Cuz 5 Sfax is 5000 LOL

Looks sick by d way!!!


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Oct 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11806902
> *Orale
> Just seemed like a decent price for 500!
> Cuz u did say 5 bills! Cuz 5 Sfax is 5000 LOL
> ...


THANX BRO


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

can you pm me the dudes info.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11806774
> *Do you have any of the harley that belonged to Tequila,  That's one bad bike  :thumbsup:
> *


NA BRO, I WISH I DID. BUT I CAN HIT HIM UP TO SEE IF HE (TEQUILA) STILL HAS SOME SO I CAN POST EM UP.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Oct 8 2008, 04:25 PM~11814721
> *can you pm me the dudes info.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN+Sep 18 2008, 05:43 PM~11638663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn he gets down look he has chest hair lol a give me his number if you have it i have a idea for a mural i want done on my mc if he did that for 5bills hit me up with a pm


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 8 2008, 11:14 PM~11818873
> *...hit me up with a pm
> *


PM SENT


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 08:43 PM~11638663
> *5 BILLS HOMIE, THE PICS ACTUALLY DON'T DO IT NO JUSTICE. UP CLOSE IN PERSON LOOKS 100 TIMES BETTER. YOU SHOULD SEE THE DETAIL ON IT....IMMA TRY TO GET SOME CLOSE UP PICS, LETS SEE HOW THEY COME OUT.
> *


that 500 or 5,000?


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 10 2008, 07:31 PM~11834424
> *that 500 or 5,000?
> *


500


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddy lackin (Sep 30, 2008)

hey homie, you said this guy is out of El Chuco? how much? i got my homie big Shadow who does alot of air brush work too.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddy lackin_@Oct 18 2008, 02:02 AM~11901714
> *hey homie, you said this guy is out of El Chuco? how much? i got my homie big Shadow who does alot of air brush work too.
> *


YEA, THIS DUDE IS WORKING AT A LOCAL BODY SHOP HERE IN EL PASO. HE CHARGED ME 5 HUNDRED FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

anyone do this kind or work in dallas texas


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 11 2008, 06:08 PM~12128121
> *anyone do this kind or work in dallas texas
> *


BRING IT TO EL PASO :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

thats far from dallas


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 26 2008, 07:23 AM~12262314
> *thats far from dallas
> *


not far enough for the price.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 26 2008, 09:49 AM~12262874
> *not far enough for the price.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is more work done by the same guy on Chentes Cadillac


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11639708
> *HERE'S THE CLOSE UP'S...
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WORK


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2009, 08:57 PM~16015444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THAT SHIT IS FUCKING BAD HOMIE


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Dec 17 2009, 11:20 PM~16016288
> *GOOD WORK
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

How long it take him to do ur trunk?


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11639789
> *Nice work, to bad scarface is played out so bad.
> *


ONLY A LAME ASS ***** WOULD SAY THIS. 
THAT SHIT IS TIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Dec 19 2009, 09:54 PM~16033698
> *How long it take him to do ur trunk?
> *


It took him like 3 days to do mine.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 20 2009, 09:50 AM~16036699
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Dec 20 2009, 10:05 AM~16036769
> *ONLY A LAME ASS ***** WOULD SAY THIS.
> THAT SHIT IS TIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------

